# Who do you think has the 'rarest' vintage MTB?



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Most of us that hang out at this forum have some pretty cool vintage mtb's...which poses the question:
Which forum member here, do you think has the 'rarest' mountain bike?
I know it's an open ended question and easy to debate...so, here's an example.

Yeti C-26. Collectable, and relatively valuable (as far as old mountain bikes go). Rare...but...off the top of my head, I can think of three people that I know who own one.
The same argument can be made for Cunninghams or a Goat Deluxe. Also rare...but I know of more than one person who owns one. 

So who has the craziest, one off, rare type mtb that they're proud to say they own (or have seen in person)?
There really is no right answer...it's just an excuse for a brag fest for all of us!


----------



## fixedgearron (Oct 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Most of us that hang out at this forum have some pretty cool vintage mtb's...which poses the question:
> Which forum member here, do you think has the 'rarest' mountain bike?
> I know it's an open ended question and easy to debate...so, here's an example.
> 
> ...


How rare is a Mantis Profloater with one inch headtube, judy DH 3" travel, magura hydro rim brakes, cooks cranks, grip shift 8speed? Too bad I broke my Mantis Valkarie.

Ron

Ron


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Hm. The closest thing I've got to add is, the very first carbon front we had made for the Y... but I know of three of you guys right now who've got that beat by a factor of about a thousand. That Bradbury Manitou is one hot tamale, but I tend to think that the very first final of the Yeti Ultimate is well, the ultimate. Paint job notwithstanding.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> That Bradbury Manitou is one hot tamale, but I tend to think that the very first final of the Yeti Ultimate is well, the ultimate. Paint job notwithstanding.


That bike came to mind too. I like the paint! So backyard rattle can.

I think there are a few in the CycleShark collection that are qualifiers as well.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes! Among the wall of fame, SharkyPete's original Breezer just slays me everytime. Truly awesome.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

This Sea&Sky MC2 Klein Attitude is pretty unique as well. One of the two MC2 prototypes with the ZipGrip seat post clamp. The other one is in Gary K.'s collection. Maybe a third one was made but thats still unclear. It is a really nice blend of MC1 and MC2 era features. The chain stays look like those on the MC1 bikes but already have the Micro dropouts and are a bit shorter but still a bit longer than those on the production MC2 bikes, the down and top tube look like those on the MC1 Attitudes but seem to be made from Gradient tubing because the frame is considerably lighter than the MC1 Attitude frame, the MC1 era anti chainsuck device etc. The MC2 bar/stem combo is very different to the production MC2s. The aluminum ZipGrip clamp never made it into production.

More pictures can be found here:

www.wundel.com

Carsten


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

How about a Steve Potts tandem with a 1" Type 2 fork, WTB Speedmaster roller cam brakes, LD stem, WTB dropbar, hubs and oversize stoker post?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

fat chance wedding tandems, American beriylm (sp!), Neds specially made 1990 worlds winning epic, salsa titanium... off the top of my head 

ta

scant


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I should add that obs I dont own any of those bikes! (I wish!)
Just my opion as to some of the rarest!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I dont think there is one*

There are a lot of companys that made just 1 or 2 or whatever prototypes of things that never went into production for one reason or another. The American Berrylium as Scant mentioned, only 3 built. The full suspension Bontrager that was on eBay a while back and discussed on here, only a few built. The aluminum Bontrager that was also discussed on here, only a few built. The dozens of one offs that were tested in MBA ofer the years.... the list goes on.

I think it really comes down to what each individual likes as to what he or she will think is the rarest and greatest bike out there.

My friends old neighbor could qualify as well. He built a frame in 1992 (I think) that was a hydroformed aluminum monocoque front triangle with conventional stays welded on. It looked remarkably like a Mantis Flying-V but he was/is a die hard roadie and had never seen the Mantis until years after he built his frame. Trek contacted him about helping them design they "Y" bikes a few years later but he declined. 
It was really neat! But of course nobody would have any idea what it was so to the general public it would be worth pretty much nothing...and probably considered dangerous.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*VVA Topanga Cruiser*

My vote would be for the Victor Vincente of America Topanga Cruiser owned by Chuck at Pacific Coast Cycles. Anybody else ever see one of them?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Jim Merz Prototype Lugged Specialized Luged Stumpjumper with Merz one off handle bars, displayed in Japan at the factory from 1984-1989! Never ridden!
There is another one that Mike Synard has, his was built later. He dosen't know where this one is!

1982 Tom Ritchey mountian bike all orignial, Nickle plated bull moose Ritchey bars.

1987 Desert Eagle Bicycles Talon Slayer, all XT 6 speed, the only one of twelve that did not break.

1984 Fat Chance kicker with Cooks Brothers Racing Hubs, 21.1mm Steerer tube with Box Unicrown fork.

I get to look at these every day I go to work.

Scoty


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

banks said:


> I get to look at these every day I go to work.
> 
> Scoty


Whaaa!? 

How is it you get to do this? Lucky bastard.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a few cool bikes that used carbon.

Carbon Fisher Lawill FS - (CycleShark)

And remember all those cool designs Mamouth DH spawned back in the day . . .

Scott Fyfe - Mamouth DH Customized Boulder Starship with Proto aero fairings

Hanebrink - Full Mamouth Aero bike

Yeti Thermo FS Prototype - Paul Tracy - 2 in the world

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com
www.mountainbikes.net
www.roadbikes.net


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

don't want to toot my own horn , but i think that my Yeti Prototyp, John Parker's personal bike from 1984, is also pretty rare. As far as i know, three frames were built the way like mine before they changed to more usual components and geometry (1 for JP, 1 for Linda Parker, 1 for Russel Worley). Mine was the first one.










Wild mix from MTB, Road and BMX Parts: BMX BB, Seatpost and Headset, Campy Front Derralieur, Shimano XT 6 Speed Shifters and Rear Der (which makes me believe that he used the bike at least till 1987), 69° head and seat angle, loooong top tube and loooonger chainstays 

More Details here: https://www.mtb-classic.de/html/fro_prototyp.html

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*This post is for horn tooting...*



Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> don't want to toot my own horn , but i think that my Yeti Prototyp, John Parker's personal bike from 1984, is also pretty rare. As far as i know, three frames were built the way like mine before they changed to more usual components and geometry (1 for JP, 1 for Linda Parker, 1 for Russel Worley). Mine was the first one.
> Michael


No THAT is rare. I'd like to know you landed that one!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mtnwing said:


> -mtnwing
> www.carbonbicycles.com
> www.mountainbikes.net
> www.roadbikes.net


Hey! Look who's back!


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*rarest bikes?*

As others have said, rare does not necessarily maean most valuable or desirable. There must bo lots of one-offs and prototypes out there, given the number of small builders.

That Yeti is very cool, but the wedding tandem that Andreas had is way up on my list. Anything early by Potts (and the Potts tandem too!),anything that says Cunningham on it, and the early Breezers like the ones at First Flight would likely make the list.

The 10th is fairly rare but there seem to a quite a few out there in very good or NOS condition.

Something with a story is always more interesting, like the Yeti, or the Mongoose made for Tomac by Fat City, etc.

From my own small collection I would probably nominate the Shock-a-Billy with Action Tec front end (one-off), and the 82 Fat Chance (1st year of production).


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*Rare-ish bikes at FFB*

The Carbon Fisher Full Suspension bikes are the Alembic which uses the same stuff as a RS-1 but with a carbon main frame...7 were made, FFB has 2.

Grove Innovations Woods bike as seen in Dirt Rag...only 3 made, one was broken @ Grove, one frame was lost and the only one sold to the public is @ FFB

Prototype Klein Mantra with beer can rear shock, got 1 of those.

Breezer Series II, 1 of those, only 25 made.
Breezer Series III, 1 of those

SE Shocker 1of those

Ross Shafers First Personal Salsa and the second Salsa ever made... yup we have it. First batch consisted of 7 and had few minor detail differences just numbered depending on the order made

1983 Mantis Sherpa, Damn early example.

At most times, we usually have 3-6 bikes in the works that are not on the web site but waiting to be restored. Best thing would be to come see the bikes in person. Our swap meet for 2005 is a great chance. http://www.firstflightbikes.com/crossroa.htm

Other than that, we have a few "irons" in the oven for some cool stuff. Great job I have...yes

...And on a side note, Ricks 10th, Action-tec Shock-a-billy and 82 Fats are all at the shop, SO...technically he does not HAVE them but I let him look at them. Thanks Rick.


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*My vote goes to .....*

The Alex Pong - Magic Motorcycle bike, full CNC one of a kind.

This bike really set me up for a long fall in spending coin on a bike....

JS


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

shiggy said:


> How about a Steve Potts tandem with a 1" Type 2 fork, WTB Speedmaster roller cam brakes, LD stem, WTB dropbar, hubs and oversize stoker post?


Show us. This is an incredible bike. Love to see pictures of Steve's tandems.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pottser said:


> Show us. This is an incredible bike. Love to see pictures of Steve's tandems.


Hell....you can buy one!
http://www.craigslist.org/nby/bik/45288549.html


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

What about the carbon tubed, diamond headtube encrusted Ibis that was on firstflight a while back?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 15, 2004)

*how about a Grove Innovations...*

ti trials bike...built for trials pro jason mcclean in the early 90's. i thought he said it was the only ti one ever built. sits in a shop in morgantown, wv. still rideable.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*bikes at First Flight*

...And on a side note, Ricks 10th, Action-tec Shock-a-billy and 82 Fats are all at the shop, SO...technically he does not HAVE them but I let him look at them. Thanks Rick.[/QUOTE]

Wes,

and of course you are right, thanks for letting me pretend.

rick

p.s. as far as cool/rare stuff in one place, FFB is certainly a top contender


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

this is a fun post to see what rare stuff is hiding out there. the only one i own at the moment that is a one-off is my 1983 landshark. this was one of the first 20 bikes john made. it is all fillet brazed with attention to detail second to none. it has 24" wheels and was built for his fiance who is now his wife. i got it for $5 at a garage sale a few years back. 
also, i once owned this bike before selling it to jeff archer:http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1966_Schwinn_Cruiser_ATB.htm
got this schwinn for $25 at another garage sale.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vdubbusrider said:


> this is a fun post to see what rare stuff is hiding out there. the only one i own at the moment that is a one-off is my 1983 landshark. this was one of the first 20 bikes john made. it is all fillet brazed with attention to detail second to none. it has 24" wheels and was built for his fiance who is now his wife. i got it for $5 at a garage sale a few years back.
> also, i once owned this bike before selling it to jeff archer:http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1966_Schwinn_Cruiser_ATB.htm
> got this schwinn for $25 at another garage sale.


I love that story....I'm going to start following you to every garage sale you go to. I would have paid $10 for that Landshark!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I guess I'll chime in with what I think I have that's rare.

My Nuke Proof Ti/Carbon frame. Only a prototype and supposedly one of five.

The 84 Potts I just picked up with the pre-production, pre-WTB rollercams, and a rear hub we haven't been able to identify as of yet. Modified magura levers/suntour shifters.

My 92 Slingshot is one of 18 produced for the race team of that year...but I don't think that's too rare....


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

Certainly not as rare as the other bikes listed here but a rare mass produced bike.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/themelungeon/album?.dir=/e2b1&.src=ph&.tok=phjVn6BBcR4fK5l2


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Luther said:


> Certainly not as rare as the other bikes listed here but a rare mass produced bike.
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/themelungeon/album?.dir=/e2b1&.src=ph&.tok=phjVn6BBcR4fK5l2


Yes, with only 300 made it could barely be called mass produced. Bridgestone seemed to limit the number of MB1's produced. I have a 1984 MB1, 1st year made, all original with Shimano Deer Head group, sugino cranks, bullmoose bars, shimano 600 headset, lugged 4130 chome moly frame. Grant Peterson varified the serial # but didnt have any idea on how many were made.


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

Probably not the most desirable bike, but here's my Ladies drop top tube Yeti. Its the only one ever built, no spangly parts, but full 7speed LX no less!! Answer ATAC by FTW,and Answer Accu Trax forks.










or how about....










Myles Rockwell Reebok Eliminator frame, from the made for TV race that was there in 1993, where he beat the late great JMC into first spot!!

OR this from yetifan.com , cant remember who has it, but very very rare for sure....










more rare stuff here..... https://www.yetifan.com/jp_s_collection.html
or here https://www.yetifan.com/bikeog_proto.html

I could keep going with this stuff all day! 
Andrew.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yetifan said:


> Andrew.


Very cool stuff on Yetifan for sure!

Is that the steel FRO AS? Did you guys every get any info from the original crew on that one?


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

would it make you cry if you knew this LIVES OUTSIDE in a pile of bikes?

Prototype ARC aS



















I also have a picture somewhere of a Hanebrink wheeled Yeti tandem ! insane, the fork crown is like a 1 foot wide!


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Not the most rare, but it took me almost 6yrs to track one down and then 6 months to finally close the deal. Here's my Bontrager "Factory" single speed:










I like it and it's rare enough for me. Some of the super rare/historical bikes you wouldn't want to ride. But this one gets to play in the dirt as it was meant to be.

jw



Rumpfy said:


> So who has the craziest, one off, rare type mtb that they're proud to say they own (or have seen in person)?
> There really is no right answer...it's just an excuse for a brag fest for all of us!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Im not a huge Bontrager buff, but I like that one. Nice build. Looks good.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Ooooh I'm on it baby!*



Yetifan said:


> I also have a picture somewhere of a Hanebrink wheeled Yeti tandem ! insane, the fork crown is like a 1 foot wide!


 Like the one behind mr herting here?

A mighty big crown indeed!


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

I found the pics I took of it.


----------



## Mr_T (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a 1998 Outland VPP Downhill frame....those are pretty rare, eh? Not so much vintage, but hard to come by. 


A buddy of mine has a Schwinn Project Underground thermoplastic composite bike in bass boat blue. It's all done up in great Kooka, Machine Tech, etc components...schweet.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I think your Buddy is Lucky to be Alive Still*



Mr_T said:


> A buddy of mine has a Schwinn Project Underground thermoplastic composite bike in bass boat blue. It's all done up in great Kooka, Machine Tech, etc components...schweet.


Good thing that was a limited production bike that's all I have to say. I broke 3 of those frames and a friend of mine has a broken one and the shop he works at had a broken frame sitting around that was warrantied. 
I'd tell him to inspect it often. 4 of the 5 frames I mentioned cracked at the headtube-downtube junction and the other the non-drive chainstay cracked at the BB.
Almost as bad as Trek's bonded carbon frames or the first few years of OCLV.


----------



## mikedesign (Jan 25, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Most of us that hang out at this forum have some pretty cool vintage mtb's...which poses the question:
> Which forum member here, do you think has the 'rarest' mountain bike?
> I know it's an open ended question and easy to debate...so, here's an example.
> 
> ...


probably the guy, an arab or something that bought that beryllium bike from ABM when beryllium was the next new wondermetal


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

Rare, for sale but maybe not all that desirable. I saw this, this morning on Craigslist. Made by "extreme performace products" check out the BB section and the dropouts!

http://www.craigslist.org/sby/bik/46278869.html


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Luther said:


> Rare, for sale but maybe not all that desirable. I saw this, this morning on Craigslist. Made by "extreme performace products" check out the BB section and the dropouts!
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/sby/bik/46278869.html


Extreme was one of those builders that got their 15 mins from MBA back in '89 or '91. IIRC they built a Ti crank as well. Looking at how it was overbuilt, Punisher seems like an appropriate name.
The only one I ever saw in person was at a race in Austria, of all places.
Here's a write-up auf deutsch:
http://www.mtb-classic.de/html/extreme_punisher.html


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... extreme punisher @ mtb-news.de, all in german but catalog scans, datasheet 'n pictures.

ciao
flo


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey, I have an Extreme Punisher that I recently built up. Here is a crappy living room picture. That Extreme fork dwarfs any other fork, including the Accu-trax which is already considered a hard-core fork.

Does anybody know more about Extreme? The only information about htem I could find was on Staabi's site and some posts in the German MTBR. Apparently the company has a background in movie special effects and their employees were a bit "rough". The company still exists but they don't make bikes anymore.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/68813/size/big/sort/1/cat/511


----------



## Mr_T (Oct 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Good thing that was a limited production bike that's all I have to say. I broke 3 of those frames and a friend of mine has a broken one and the shop he works at had a broken frame sitting around that was warrantied.
> I'd tell him to inspect it often. 4 of the 5 frames I mentioned cracked at the headtube-downtube junction and the other the non-drive chainstay cracked at the BB.
> Almost as bad as Trek's bonded carbon frames or the first few years of OCLV.


As I understand it, that would mean you personally broke about 1.5% of all the PU's ever made. One man wrecking crew.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Really? I was under the impression that there were 500 made.
I guess in retrospect I should have kept one to adorn the walls of my basement.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Intense68 Does anybody know more about Extreme? The only information about htem I could find was on Staabi's site and some posts in the German MTBR. Apparently the company has a background in movie special effects and their employees were a bit "rough". The company still exists but they don't make bikes anymore.QUOTE said:


> I painted a few dozen of these back at the old Curtlo shop in the early 90's. Yes, the guys were all movie biz guys and did enjoy having a good time. Pretty entertaining to say the least. They would bring the frames to me powder coated to which I would add custom paint, Imron clearcoat and decals. We also cleaned up the BB's and headtubes for them. I think I even assembled a couple of them if memory serves me right. The frames and forks were really...really heavy. The owner was a pretty big guy from what I remember and wanted a frame/fork combo that wouldn't break. I rode a couple of them, real stable downhill in the rough stuff for a rigid frame/fork.
> 
> SHADES


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

I painted a few dozen of these back at the old Curtlo shop in the early 90's. Yes, the guys were all movie biz guys and did enjoy having a good time. Pretty entertaining to say the least. They would bring the frames to me powder coated to which I would add custom paint, Imron clearcoat and decals. We also cleaned up the BB's and headtubes for them. I think I even assembled a couple of them if memory serves me right. The frames and forks were really...really heavy. The owner was a pretty big guy from what I remember and wanted a frame/fork combo that wouldn't break. I rode a couple of them, real stable downhill in the rough stuff for a rigid frame/fork.

SHADES [/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. Makes you think what the connection is between movie special effects and cult bikes.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

what about tomacs giant/intense thing... ok maybe not, but what about the giant with the shock under the down tube...? i really don't know how many the made... could be 1 or a million

but my vote is too for the berillium thing...

or the nuke proof ti/carbon...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*Maybe I'm being an ass here, but...*

I think trying to discuss the "the rarest" mountain bike is a bit of a joke.

Any bike that some guy made one of, of course, is going to be rare...THERE'S ONLY ONE!!!

This thread kind of makes no sense...

One of the keys in this silly end of this obscure hobby we are into (vintage bikes) is the fact that most of the good bikes have been beat to death. All of those super-nice bike we all covetted as shop rats back in the 80's and 90's were ridden into the ground, and therefore, either are busted, or so beyond recognition, that they are no longer collectable.

I dont think one-off, or super-limitted production bikes are that hard to find in good condition. When the buyer or builder made them, they either knew they'd never see the trail, or they were simply buying them KNOWING that they'd become more desirable because of the limitted production. yes hard to find in the first place, put no surprize that it's in good shape.

I think the key to all of this vintage stuff, for me, is to find vintage, historically significant bikes that were purchased as bikes (or left in some shop's back room for 20 years) and used as bikes, but are still in good shape.

By your guys' logic, the 1986 Raleigh Portage that I put XT brakes and derailleurs on in 1987 is one of a kind and very rare....there was onbly one like it, after all.

My arguement is why I have the following Vintage Bikes -

1991 Nishiki Alien ACX NOS w/ Full period XT and Mavic drivetrain, hand polished Mag 20, Tioga Revolver cranks, Syncros negative rise quill stem and Answer Hyperlite bar...just plain hard to find because most of them got beat up pretty bad, and broke.

199x Bontrager Race lite w/ XT/m-900 XTR/Campy Record OR/Specialized FS-x carbon fork and White hubs (daily rider) - simply put...timeless...

1987 Raligh Edge (Full Stock) - got me into trials in a BIG way

1994 S-Works FSR - the first production suspension frame that actally worked

All historically significant, and, to me, the bikes I always wanted when I was working in a shop and couldn't afford them...and therefore, ir-replaceable and beyond desirable...

it's all personal...if you covett it, it's collectable...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> I think trying to discuss the "the rarest" mountain bike is a bit of a joke.
> 
> Any bike that some guy made one of, of course, is going to be rare...THERE'S ONLY ONE!!!
> 
> ...


Now see...you saying this thread makes no sense, makes no sense! Your answer to the original question makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Now see...you saying this thread makes no sense, makes no sense! Your answer to the original question makes perfect sense to me!


Maybe in deference to ol' richieb the thread title should be "Who has the most collectable vintage MTB?" Personally, I have the rarest Salsa A La Carte because it's painted blue and orange and has a Huret Jubilee rear derailleur on it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Maybe in deference to ol' richieb the thread title should be "Who has the most collectable vintage MTB?" Personally, I have the rarest Salsa A La Carte because it's painted blue and orange and has a Huret Jubilee rear derailleur on it.


I'm not sure what I was thinking when I started this thread...I just wanted to see pictures of cool, hard to get/find bikes!

That is one rare Salsa!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

didn't mean to sound snarky...sorry guys! 

and, for the record...how does an IRD brake sell for $61 on ebay, and the next day, a bontrager frame, fork, crank and other parts go for $80?!>?!

rb


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My rare bikes...*

I would like to add my 1991 Scott CST full suspension bike as one of the rarest because it's one of the earliest examples of full suspension bikes.
Before I put up my own site, I couldn't find any info on the early Scott duelies on the internet except maybe on Ebay where I found one of the frames.However I have no problem finding info on 'rare' Yetis,Steve Potts and early Ritcheys.
I have early frame numbers, # 143 and # 301.Number 143 was a world championship dh racebike for Team Ritchey in 1993 before Ritchey raced their own design for 1994.
They cost between $1,800 and $2,000 back in 1991 which put them out of range for most mountain bikers back in the day.
Maybe there aren't many CSTs around because of the recall of the early Scott forks.

I think the rarest bike out there is the frame you welded up yourself in a frame building course.


----------



## LAXtoDartmouth (Apr 28, 2006)

*Last Mountain Goat Sold?*

While it's nice to see Mountain Goat sort of resurfacing with the new 2006's being "made," I've got what may be the last 1997 to be sold in the world? through CambriaBike.

It's Tange Ultralite tubing (not made anymore - why they're using Reynolds) and fillet brazing which is awesome. It's red with a slight sparkle under the powdercoating.

It's been a fantastic ride, pretty darn light for a steel frame, incredibly unique, and quite rare.

The rarest? Probably not, but I've never seen another one this new in CA.

One very small gash (1/2 inch) on the downtube, nothing wrong structurally.

Purchased at $1000. New frames without fillet brazing at $1099 with standard tubing.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

*Spooky*

I have a 1996 Spooky Darkside. It has 8speed Suntour XC Pro, XT rear, syncros, bontrager, gravity research skewers. Oh and Englund air cartidge in the manitou.









-Joe


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Rare as in 1 of 1*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's like a mad scientist made it!

Is it for sale?


----------



## alexb618 (Apr 28, 2006)

> This elastomer on this bike isn't melted, but its turned kind of brownish and become a bit "bulgy" - its literally a brand new bike though, has never left the shop in 13 years.


the guy has 2 of these in identical condition, never ridden


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Gotta Love The OEM Shimano 600 SS Derailleur!*

And people these days are so worried about running a _MID CAGE_ rear derailleur.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

LAXtoDartmouth said:


> While it's nice to see Mountain Goat sort of resurfacing with the new 2006's being "made," I've got what may be the last 1997 to be sold in the world? through CambriaBike.


How would you know if this is the last MG made/sold??? I suppose Jeff Lindsey would have to confirm the serial # as the last one made, otherwise it's just a MG made in the last year of production. But still a very sweet bike for sure


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

At least one Whiskeytown made it to this part of canada in the late 90s to a cyclepath dealer just before the chain crashed (and mountaingoat crashed too). It then made its way to an bankruptcy discount store that was closing out all the bike store stuff (including full bikes) alongside toaster ovens and inflatable pools, and other items from other bankrupted businesses. Alas I'm not sure where it is now, I know a local rep bought it at the discount store, and tried reselling it unsuccessfully for two or three years. Maybe he still has it.


----------



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

*1986 Redline*

This is not as nice as hand built, but it is very rare. It was Redline's failed attempt at entering the mountain bike market in 1985/86. Suntour XC components all the way around. Super heavy Tri-Molly frame. Weight is near 35 pounds. It rides like an iceberg destroyer, why go around when you can bulldoze everything down sort of feel. It was neat to own for a while and I rode it a few times, but I got tired of it fast. I wouldn't call it a rider, but rather a neat collectable to hang on a bike shop wall.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Yes! Among the wall of fame, SharkyPete's original Breezer just slays me everytime. Truly awesome.


... this one you mean?











> ... Joe Breezer, JBX-1, 1977, orginalgetreuer Nachbau Robert Stolz / Andi Köhlmann ...


which means, original replika made by robert stolz of zuerich, one of these rare wizards with a torch, for andi köhlmann.

but anyway it's one awsome piece of art  especially when you hold in in your hands while da cultcha peat is mounting the cables to hang it on the wall 

ciao
flo


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

Since I own a Fat Chance tandem I've gotta ask, What's a Fat Chance Wedding Tandem?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

meackerman said:


> Since I own a Fat Chance tandem I've gotta ask, What's a Fat Chance Wedding Tandem?


A bike that you'll never own more that 50%


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

How about thoughts on "rarest bike" based on low-production number (I recognize this is even more arbitrary). Prototypes, customs and one-offs are too easy, you know?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hummm, thats a tough one. There were only a handful of bikes like Goats /Salsa's/ Fat's /etc. made each year in the very early '80's. As the years passed production was upped into the hundreds each year. I read in an interview with Charlie Cunningham that he only made 150 bikes total. We all know what they are worth.  Tom Ritchey only made about 20 or less fillet brazed P series team bikes a year, less than 100 total ! He probably only made a handfull of Annapurna's each year in the early/mid 80's. My '91 Gilmour is one of less than 10 made that year. Andy Gilmour didnt even bother with serial #'s, he just made custom bikes. Probably the rarest bikes are the one off race bike's like Tomac's and Julie Furtado Yeti's or Ned Overand's '86 Paramountain and others. These would be as rare as they come and the most valueable. Hummmm, wonder where Lance's TDF bikes are? I cant even imagin what his stage winning Alp Duez bike would be worth.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

*potts tandem*


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*They're Almost all Broken*



kb11 said:


> Hummmm, wonder where Lance's TDF bikes are? I cant even imagin what his stage winning Alp Duez bike would be worth.


I guess they'd be a good wall hanging but that's it.


----------



## atbhaack (May 30, 2005)

Would a Ritchey soft tail be rare? I have one and don't know much history about it. I will post a picture and see what you guys think.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*You made me do this*

I got accused of sandbagging on another site where pretty much the same question was asked.

Breezer #2, 1978. This is the most influential bicycle of the 20th Cenury, ten made, mine is the second made after Joe's.

First MTB constructed from the ground up, designed to do what it does, with the component set that became the standard mountain bike kit. Every other mountain bike began here.

After Joe restored it to mint condition, I have placed it in the MTB HoF.

I also have the 1983 Ritchey, probably the fourth or fifth Ritchey that I owned, which is nice, but not nearly as nice as the Breezer.

What do I win?


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

Man that thing looks dangerous.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*pro cruizer*

and Trailmaster, first batch of Breezers, followed by a Cunningham.

For the rarest of the rare Mark North's bike, the externally machined and tapered Northstar....did any survive? Definitely only about 100 made.\

VTW


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

It is interesting to see serial numbers on bike to figure what production runs are like. I have a 1" Yeti FRO with a serial number in the mid-600s and figure it is an 88 or an 89. If the numbers are actually sequential it means that from 1985 to 88/89 Yeti only made a couple hundred per year. Then my 1985 Fat Chance has a a serial number that suggests it was bike #358 made that year. Still, see a lot more 1985 Fats than 1" Yetis.

I really don't think there is a meaningful answer to the question of the rarest or most collectible bike. Bike's with history are nice, whether it was owned by an interesting personality or racer. Top-shelfers like Cunninghams and Potts are nice. Still, I can't say there is one bike that I give up all the others for. Each bike has some kind of meaning or history.

I second RichieB's comments about how cool the Edge is though mine won't look anything stock when I am done with it


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

bushpig said:


> It is interesting to see serial numbers on bike to figure what production runs are like. I have a 1" Yeti FRO with a serial number in the mid-600s and figure it is an 88 or an 89. If the numbers are actually sequential it means that from 1985 to 88/89 Yeti only made a couple hundred per year. Then my 1985 Fat Chance has a a serial number that suggests it was bike #358 made that year. Still, see a lot more 1985 Fats than 1" Yetis.
> 
> Maybe because most of them broke :eekster: J/K You know I had to throw that in there


----------



## L-Train (Apr 28, 2006)

*Any Photos or Info?*



victorthewombat said:


> the externally machined and tapered Northstar....did any survive?
> VTW


I'm intrigued: externally machined and tapered?


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*I wish...*

There was a Mountain Bike Action article on the bike. In my racing days, I never saw one. Southern California builder???????

VTW


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kb11 said:


> Maybe because most of them broke :eekster: J/K You know I had to throw that in there


Seriously, the fact that most of the broke certainly has contributed to their rarity. Mine has sleeve on the seat collar to repair a crack and had the triangular reinforcement at the bottom bracket/chainstay juncture put on at that time too. They also updated the cable routing from the old Yeti modded front derailleur style to a roller. My 1 1/4 FRO doesn't have the triangle but does have the modded front derailleur cable routing. It had gone back to Yeti to repair a stripped BB shell which was converted to press fit which will in turn be converted by me to Mavic chamfer.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*wow whats that then?*



DoubleCentury said:


>


pretty mad looking there...


----------



## L-Train (Apr 28, 2006)

*Yup, Custom California Builder*



victorthewombat said:


> There was a Mountain Bike Action article on the bike. In my racing days, I never saw one. Southern California builder???????
> 
> VTW


I've never seen the article about it though. Anyone on here have it that they could scan and post??

There is a list of custom builders posted somewhere on here from MBA and Northstar seemed to be pretty pricey compared to some of the more well known names.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

victorthewombat said:


> There was a Mountain Bike Action article on the bike. In my racing days, I never saw one. Southern California builder???????
> 
> VTW


The only picture I know of is a partial from this article I wrote. It's the bike with the STI shifters on the 2nd page of the article. http://homepage.mac.com/marleyvike/PhotoAlbum15.html


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ssmike said:


> The only picture I know of is a partial from this article I wrote. It's the bike with the STI shifters on the 2nd page of the article. http://homepage.mac.com/marleyvike/PhotoAlbum15.html


cool magazine spread Mike! do you have that framed and hanging up on a wall in your house?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> cool magazine spread Mike! do you have that framed and hanging up on a wall in your house?


Naw, just a few copies stuffed into boxes. Might be a good addition to the bike room, though ...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It's a project I did about 10 years ago to make an almost complete bike from scratch using manual machine tools. Components took a year, frame and fork took another. I never finished the front brake mounts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> It's a project I did about 10 years ago to make an almost complete bike from scratch using manual machine tools. Components took a year, frame and fork took another. I never finished the front brake mounts.


So uh...why don't you just finish off that bad boy off then?

Seems a long way to come to give up at the end.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Sadly, the machines are unplugged right now.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*At Least One Survived*



victorthewombat said:


> For the rarest of the rare Mark North's bike, the externally machined and tapered Northstar....did any survive? Definitely only about 100 made.
> 
> VTW


Pics forthcoming in the next day as a new thread....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=231238


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

GrumpyOne said:


> Not the most rare, but it took me almost 6yrs to track one down and then 6 months to finally close the deal. Here's my Bontrager "Factory" single speed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOOD! I swear this was my bike once. Where did you get it? Do you remember who you bought it from?


----------



## Captain Dondo Retired (Aug 31, 2006)

*Good Question, Rumpfy*

Well, Big Pink, my '88 custom Ibis, is pretty rare because it's the only one. But I think in terms of limited production runs my vote would be for the original ten or so Breezers that Joe built in the late 70's. My brain wants to remember a photo of them (plated maybe?) lined up and leaning on their kickstands. But that could just be a bad espresso bubble working it's way through my head. If the photo exists, it's in the hands of Joe or Charlie Kelly. If I knew there was going to be a quiz so many years later, I'd have paid better attention at the time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Captain Dondo said:


> Well, Big Pink, my '88 custom Ibis, is pretty rare because it's the only one. But I think in terms of limited production runs my vote would be for the original ten or so Breezers that Joe built in the late 70's. My brain wants to remember a photo of them (plated maybe?) lined up and leaning on their kickstands. But that could just be a bad espresso bubble working it's way through my head. If the photo exists, it's in the hands of Joe or Charlie Kelly. If I knew there was going to be a quiz so many years later, I'd have paid better attention at the time.


Good call CD.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*I recognize the pics from that day*

It was hell day.
about 106 degrees...... 
I was telling people next time I was going to bring a portable pool. Charge 5 bucks for 5 minutes.

music was cool though


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> It was hell day.
> about 106 degrees......
> I was telling people next time I was going to bring a portable pool. Charge 5 bucks for 5 minutes.
> 
> music was cool though


Haha...yeah, it was hot as all hell.


----------



## fastitus (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought my first mountain bike in 1988. A Mongoose John Tomac Signature. My second mountain bike race was at a NMBS race in Auburn, Alabama. While I was warming up, John Tomac passed me going the other way, and he had the strangest look when he saw me riding the same bike as him with the same Mongoose jersey on. I still have the bike (no, I don't want to sell it). I think it is probably the rarest "mass advertised" race bike ever made. I've never actually seen or heard of one other than mine. I would like to hear from anyone who owned one or knows any historical information about it (where produced, how many, etc.). I'm currently restoring/setting up my second mountain bike, a 1990 Ritchey P23, to run in the Georgia cyclocross series. It's like traveling back in time to ride these bikes compared to my 2005 Titus RX100.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I was going for Sushi in the East Village and I saw a gray and black signature Mongoose being used by a delivery guy. It was pretty painful to see. Definitely a cool bike.



fastitus said:


> I bought my first mountain bike in 1988. A Mongoose John Tomac Signature. My second mountain bike race was at a NMBS race in Auburn, Alabama. While I was warming up, John Tomac passed me going the other way, and he had the strangest look when he saw me riding the same bike as him with the same Mongoose jersey on. I still have the bike (no, I don't want to sell it). I think it is probably the rarest "mass advertised" race bike ever made. I've never actually seen or heard of one other than mine. I would like to hear from anyone who owned one or knows any historical information about it (where produced, how many, etc.). I'm currently restoring/setting up my second mountain bike, a 1990 Ritchey P23, to run in the Georgia cyclocross series. It's like traveling back in time to ride these bikes compared to my 2005 Titus RX100.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Eric, thanks for the pics. Love that Breezer!

Craig



Rumpfy said:


> Good call CD.


----------



## Captain Dondo Retired (Aug 31, 2006)

*Oh, my goodness...*

...yes, that's one of the Breezers I was trying so hard to recall.. Ooh that messes with my head. What a treat! My buddy, Tattoo Dave, and I put in 2.5 quality hours on the Kingdom Trails in East Burke, VT yesterday. How cool to come home to this? Thanks Rumpfy!

You might be a retro if...
...Your "new" bike is a '96 Serotta Colorado Ti with a carbon Girvin fork. But hey, many of the nicer components are off a 2002 Fuji. Oh, wait. Even those are old. Rats. :rockon:


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Also not the rarest, but I still have my(purchased in) 97 mountain goat whiskeytown racer, half built up as we speak. I am building it up with all extra parts I have laying around. I ressurected it after finding this message board and learning how to free the siezed seatpost. I knew keeping it would pay off. I can't wait to ride it again. I love this bike. Also purchased from Cambria.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

I would have thought the kestrel Nitro, pictured here in 1988










and here in 2006 :thumbsup:










After the '88 show this bike was ridden for a few years by an employee, until someone realised that it probably had major historical importance...


----------



## tomac-ve (Jul 19, 2004)

*merlin*

My merlin Fs is very rare. Number frame is 008.....only this bike in italy. But in the word?? How many???
Sorry for the photo.....next day I post another photos...


----------



## Daggerdave (Oct 12, 2006)

I guess my Dagger was/is farely rare for a production bike. This is not the company making junk for Costco kind of places, but very light hand made 7005 FS frames. Came as a frame only. MBA tested and loved it in about 96. I only ever saw 1 other at MBAA races in Az.

Maybe the coolest bikes I ever saw were the special tiny Yetis Frank the Welder made for his kids many years ago. I had the 24" wheeled one at my house for a while. At a time when REAL MTBs for kids were impossible to find, they were sure sweet.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Don't know if this is rare...*

1993 Scott/Ritchey FSR I've only seen two of these and I own them. This one is frame # 143. I still take it out for some climbing and downhilling.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

How about the 92 Raliegh John Tomac Signature Bike. It was a very limited production and they are all produced in JT's size. The frame was super excotic, it has titainim tubing and was wrapped bt carbon fibre.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

blizzardpapa said:


> How about the 92 Raliegh John Tomac Signature Bike. It was a very limited production and they are all produced in JT's size. The frame was super excotic, it has titainim tubing and was wrapped bt carbon fibre.


Those were pretty rare. I think 60 were made in 1992. There happens to be a good 4-5 of them accounted for here in the Bay Area.

Here's the predecessor to the 1992 bike. This is his bike from 1991. These were made by Merlin (the 1992 "production" bikes were made by Litespeed) and only about 4-6 were made for JT.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Those were pretty rare. I think 60 were made in 1992. There happens to be a good 4-5 of them accounted for here in the Bay Area.


If I'm counting right...there are currently 7 here in the Bay Area.

I thought they all came in the same size too...but that's not the case. The two I have are different sizes. One being a 17/18", the other being a 19/20" frame.

My goal is to get all of them together for a photo shoot.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> If I'm counting right...there are currently 7 here in the Bay Area.
> 
> I thought they all came in the same size too...but that's not the case. The two I have are different sizes. One being a 17/18", the other being a 19/20" frame.
> 
> My goal is to get all of them together for a photo shoot.


what are those things on the fork legs?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> what are those things on the fork legs?


Travel adjustment I believe.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Travel adjustment I believe.


Its air volume adjustment; much like the Fox AVA rear shock.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Its air volume adjustment; much like the Fox AVA rear shock.


Ah, that makes more sense.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Old Ritchey*

I think the most rare bike out there...somewhere, is the bike that Craig Mitchell made for Charlie Kelly back in '76-'77? It is thought to be the first custom-built off-road frame to be commissioned by anyone . Charlie didn't care for the way it handled down Repack (twitchy geometry?), so he got rid of the frame and went back to the Schwinn Excelsior-syle klunkerz of the day. With a hankering for a new frame, Charlie got J.B. to build him one from good tubing. That frame ended up being Breezer #2, as Joe kept Breezer #1 for himself. Charlie's Breezer #2 currently hangs at the HOF in C.B. . The "Mitchell" frame disappeared into cycling legend. Craig passed away around 10 years ago and the frames whereabouts have become a subject of great speculation. That frame really is the #1 MTB in the world. It's last known whereabouts was, supposedly, somewhere in Australia. So it is was Charlie Kelly that had 2 of the first 3 custom mountain bikes ever. Hmmm...ya think SeeKay had the passion? C.M. RIP.

I dunno if this really counts, but I've got a 80-81 "22 Ritchey that's really gooey with the fillet-brazing with all the old stuff...T/A crank, Brooks Saddle, Huret DuoPar der., Suntour Mighties, Mafac canti's etc. The thing that makes it really cool is that it's signed by Gary Fisher, Charlie Kelly, Tom Ritchey, and John Finley Scott...basically everyone who made the bike happen. It's in boxes now, but I really need to build it back up. It means even more to me with John Finley Scott's tragic recent passing (murder). He's the guy that put up the dough for Gary and Charlie's company, MountainBikes and one of America's greatest advocates for cycling. J.F.S. RIP.


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

*well, what about the...*

I've never posted on this forum before, but it is one of my favorite places to lurk.

What about the "Woodsy bike"? Is it anywhere, or do pics exist?


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Woodsy*

J.F.Scott's 'Woodsy' wasn't a truly custom fabricated machine, but, rather a modified Klunker. He set it up as a 3 speed version on what I think was a Schwinn frame. He was out there Klunking in the Eastern Sierra's 20 years before Charlie, Gary and the guys. I've got the pic of it somewhere. I'll find it and post it here.
Ride on


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

I have some fairley rair stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WorldWind said:


> I have some fairley rair stuff.


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

Great paint. Beautiful bike!

Lets see some more of that r/w/b guy on the wall too.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*

Las Vegas Gold Metallic - hevens to mergatroid I love that color.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WorldWind said:


> I have some fairley rair stuff.


And do you have any full side shots of the bike?

Great color. I've only seen it one other time.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> And do you have any full side shots of the bike?
> 
> Great color. I've only seen it one other time.


Sure I do.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> Great paint. Beautiful bike!
> 
> Lets see some more of that r/w/b guy on the wall too.


The super comp on the wall is not all that rare. It is an earlier issue fillet brazed team bike. I am not featuring it because it now sports one of Mert Lawell's leading axel forks and hydraulic brakes. 
It is my only concession to suspension and I am so ashamed, but the younger guys just hammer me on the trail and for those trails with extra rough descents I need the plush down hill control to catch them.

One day soon I will put the cross bars and fillet fork back on and then post some pictures.


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Exotic*

Just as an update regarding the entry below for the Desert Eagle.

The Company was originally Sun Eagle Bicycle Works, which changed to Talon Cycles later and manufactured Slick Whips, teflon coated cables. I (the Owner and Builder), produced 13 frame sets, 1 Prototype which had a buckle on the seat tube. My own which I let a friend race, he was nice enough to put on his bike rack and back into the side of a pickup at the race and bent the bottom bracket and cracked the seat tube right above the bottom bracket. He did nearly the same a year later to another one I built but it was just bent it slightly and I repaired it. 
I built 6 of the first design, 5 are fine and the 1 was broken. 
I brazed up 3 more of a similar design using fork blades on the rear end. 2 are in Arizona and 1 went to Sweden. All are being used, one of which was bent, repaired and I ride it for cool events. Then I built 2 road bikes. 1 the Road Beast was raced for a few years by Rita Sargent. The other I took apart since I didn't like the geometry. The last frame I built was for Michael Secrest in 97 that he used to set a World Record of 1256 paced miles in 24 hours. This is a wild bike. Elevated right chain stay, 2 degree negative rack Klingon Bird of Prey fork for high speeds, a 92 tooth chain ring custom made by Bullseye Cranks and only 1 brake. This one is the coolest. Hopefully someone will want it for a Museum
Here are a couple of pics. !
The 2 guys I had working with me were Kimel Graham and Chris ( Is this how you burn a braze-on? ) Cocalis. Kimel is one of the most knowledgeable cyclist I've ever met and Chris was a great rider, is a really nice guy! But don't hand him the torch! LOL!



banks said:


> Jim Merz Prototype Lugged Specialized Luged Stumpjumper with Merz one off handle bars, displayed in Japan at the factory from 1984-1989! Never ridden!
> There is another one that Mike Synard has, his was built later. He dosen't know where this one is!
> 
> 1982 Tom Ritchey mountian bike all orignial, Nickle plated bull moose Ritchey bars.
> ...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

AJVaughn said:


> Just as an update regarding the entry below for the Desert Eagle.
> 
> The Company was originally Sun Eagle Bicycle Works, which changed to Talon Cycles.
> I built 6 of the first design, 5 are fine and the 1 was broken.
> I brazed up 3 more of a similar design using fork blades on the rear end. 2 are in Arizona and 1 went to Sweden.


Very cool. So this one is one of the first 6?


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Exotic Talon*

Yep! 
There should be some markings stamped on the bottom bracket. If it's not visible, it might be under some fiberglass tape I used to cover it up, prior to powder coating it black! A couple I peeled it off prior to shooting a clear coat on it so the info might be visible. I've been trying to remember who I did that paint job for. I almost think this is one that I forgot about. I remember the paint job, but not who it went to! If your able to tell me the info on the BB it night help! 
Hope you enjoy it! If you ever want to sell it, my oldest son has always wanted one, though he will probably inherit mine!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

AJVaughn said:


> Yep!
> There should be some markings stamped on the bottom bracket. If it's not visible, it might be under some fiberglass tape I used to cover it up, prior to powder coating it black! A couple I peeled it off prior to shooting a clear coat on it so the info might be visible. I've been trying to remember who I did that paint job for. I almost think this is one that I forgot about. I remember the paint job, but not who it went to! If your able to tell me the info on the BB it night help!
> Hope you enjoy it! If you ever want to sell it, my oldest son has always wanted one, though he will probably inherit mine!


I can't see anything on the BB, but it has your name on the seat tube!


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

1256 miles in 24 hours!? That is 52 miles per hour!!! Crazy.


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Exotic Talon*

Then more than likely it's covered by a piece of fiberglass tape. That was one of the first with the roller for the front derailluer. Looking at the seat stay bridge I'd say it was one of the first 3.The info on the BB, would have tape over it, powder coat, colored paint and a clear coat some any small indentions would probably be filled in even if it didn't have the tape, it might be hard to read. You might try a paper rubbing with a pencil it might give a little info. I can't remember if I covered it with tape. I'll look at the one I have like it. I'll let you know!



bushpig said:


> I can't see anything on the BB, but it has your name on the seat tube!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

holden said:


> How about thoughts on "rarest bike" based on low-production number (I recognize this is even more arbitrary). Prototypes, customs and one-offs are too easy, you know?


Original GT Xizang with the chromoly bolt on rear stays. A few around but VERY few.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Zombie thread bump....


Eric, did you ever imagine when you started this thread you would eventually own a C-26 yourself?



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Zombie thread bump....
> Eric, did you ever imagine when you started this thread you would eventually own a C-26 yourself?
> Steve


Haha! I was just laughing at how old this thread is. A decade! I was so much less curmudgeonly back then.

I never figured I'd end up with a C-26. I've learned a lot since then and pulled in some other pretty rare bikes since I originally made this post.
Kinda wish I'd kept that Nuke Proof frame though.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I never figured I'd end up with a C-26. I've learned a lot since then and pulled in some other pretty rare bikes since I originally made this post.


plus you have a website named after you....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

There are ten Series 1 Breezers. #1 is in the Smithsonian, mine, #2 is on loan to the Marin Museum of Bicycling. 

One of the most important bicycles of the 20th Century, ten made. How could there be any other answer?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

I'd have to go with Charlie Cunninghams finished 1979 protoype cross country off road bike. Also known as #CCPROTO.

That bike is and was so far ahead of the "downhill" style adventure bikes, that it stands alone. (I mean no disrespect to the other bikes of that time either)

The fact that Charlie was using all his own ideas and concepts out of a less than popular for the time material and doing it in a manner that was very original thought makes it the most significant to me. So unique and original. Lots of respect for Charlie and his work.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I think I'm going to agree with Cursive here. While Breezer #7 is very significant and all, it's a ten-off, not a one-off.

The first breezers were significant for being the first production bikes I'm not sure they pushed the envelope and really moved the state-of-the-art forward. No disrespect intended towards Mr. Breeze, of course.


----------



## almtbwu (Jun 7, 2005)

Ibis Bow-Ti?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Charlie's Proto and the Series 1 Breezers are both significant but for very different reasons.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd give the nod to CCPROTO as well.

However, I have some difficulty with describing a single, personal bike in terms of rarity. A bike that is 1 of 1 might better be described as historically significant or influential or innovative. When I think of rare bikes I think of something that was put into production but was limited in quantity and might have required some inside connection to get. A Bontrager factory single speed for example. A rare bike might be one that didn't survive very well with time, like a Sweetheart Cycles Moto Cruiser in which not many were made and most ended up in the landfill.

In terms of only a small quantity of bikes being made, The Chris King Cielo is up near the top of my list.

Cielo Cycles (Chris King) | Velocult


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

If I divulged what I consider to be this answer...well, I'd have to kill you all....

Charlie, how about the Ritchey garden bike(s), That's-those gotta be a consideration for this inquiry.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/original-ritchey-497608.html

quote:
Some years ago I saw a bike quietly rusting away in Tom's garden, and he told me it was his original frame.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't think its the rarest, but the serial # is Dagger FSI Test #1.1995..the prototype. Best handling bike I ever raced....too bad I broke it in so many places. Won lots of races on this bike. I believe they made maybe ten....


----------



## almtbwu (Jun 7, 2005)

That looks like an Amp Research B3 frame with an F4 BLT fork. I have the exact same fork now looking for some spare parts for it but there were quite a few companies copying the design of the frame. Titus had a Ti front end version of the same frame if I recall correctly.



ladljon said:


> Don't think its the rarest, but the serial # is Dagger FSI Test #1.1995..the prototype. Best handling bike I ever raced....too bad I broke it in so many places. Won lots of races on this bike. I believe they made maybe ten....


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Once I have a few more of Rumpfy's bikes the answer to his original post will be "Me"


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> I think I'm going to agree with Cursive here. While Breezer #7 is very significant and all, it's a ten-off, not a one-off.
> 
> The first Breezers were significant for being the first production bikes I'm not sure they pushed the envelope and really moved the state-of-the-art forward. No disrespect intended towards Mr. Breeze, of course.


I believe Breezer #7 is the one sold to a New Zealand collector. Strange that you would use that reference when there were six Breezers that hit the trails before that one, including mine.

You are "...not sure they pushed the envelope and really moved the state-of-the-art forward?" That is some extreme delusion. Those bikes blew the minds of every hard-core cyclist whose introduction to "mountain biking" was seeing a first series Breezer. I was on one, and I saw the reaction. Clearly, you did not.

The Cunningham bike did not change the industry like the Breezer bike did. The Breezer led to the Ritchey (and the Trailmaster). Every mass-produced MTB built before about 1985 was copied from the Ritchey. Joe Breeze created the mountain bike, not Charlie Cunningham.

CC did not participate in DH, and his bikes did not perform well in that discipline. (Did anyone EVER win a DH race on a Cunningham?) DH, of course, is the roots of mountain biking, and CC's lack of participation is reflected in his designs. Joe Breeze was and is a GREAT DH rider and that's what he built his bikes for. Klein and Cannondale clearly borrowed from CC, but not until the Ritchey copies had been on the market for several years.

CC is a very good craftsman, but he only joined the MTB movement after others created the niche. He would have nothing to do with 26" wheels until market pressures created by others got the alloy rims on the market, and he never participated in any of the group activities (Repack, Appetite Seminar, Enduro, Clunker Awards, daily group rides, etc.) that led to the Breezer series, which predated CC's effort by two years. If Joe Breeze had not built those ten bikes, CC would not have been in a position to build his, so which is more "important?"

I believe that the bikes that created the niche should be weighted more heavily in "importance" than those which came along later and took advantage of the market created by others. However, that is one opinion of many, and mine is weighted by the fact that I commissioned what became known as *Breezer #2*. This is a discussion that revolves around emotional connections, so like politics and religion, it is not something that can be decided by a mathematical formula or applied logic.

BTW, I have known CC since about 1973. When I raced on the road, my Colnago had one of his custom seatposts, which he sold through SBW, Sunshine Bike Works. No disrespect for Charlie, but credit should go to the right person, and that person is Joe Breeze.

I wrote a book about this stuff, because I actually took part in the events in question. Joe Breeze fact-checked the book, because I trust him above all others to keep me honest. Everyone else in this discussion read about these events somewhere, so their "knowledge" is second-had at best. I am satisfied that mine is the most complete account of these events anyone will ever compile.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Woah!

"Joe Breeze created the mountain bike"


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This is ridiculous. This is not a thread for arguing. As the title specifically stated, "WHO DO YOU THINK..." Entirely subjective so everybody has a correct answer.

Personally, I think it's the Diamondback Apex. That is one rare bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> This is a discussion that revolves around emotional connections, so like politics and religion, it is not something that can be decided by a mathematical formula or applied logic.


Right! Which is what I stated in my original post 10 years ago. No right or wrong answer, just bragging rights. You get to brag about the second Breezer ever built (Serial #7).

That said, if I had a choice between your Breezer S1 and Charlie's CCProto, I'd pick the Cunningham because I could ride on my local trails the same as bikes 30 years it's junior. I don't think that can be done on the Breezer.

Obviously both bikes are significantly important (for different reasons).


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

"Rare" and "significant" are two different things.

By definition, the "rarest bike" has to be a one-off bike. The original Breezer is incredibly significant, but there were 10 of them, so it's doubtful that it's the rarest bike made. Guys have built one bike and then never built again will dominate the category.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> "Rare" and "significant" are two different things.
> 
> By definition, the "rarest bike" has to be a one-off bike. The original Breezer is incredibly significant, but there were 10 of them, so it's doubtful that it's the rarest bike made. Guys have built one bike and then never built again will dominate the category.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Control Tech Team Issue dual suspension with factory horizontal dropouts for single speed.

Rarest of the rare.

Grumps


*gees that brings back memories...


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

How about a Merlin Elevator? Yes i got one and would love it even if it wasn't rare. It doesn't compare to the superrare Cunningham or Potts but somehow the story about the little production numbers has given it some exclusivity ...... despite knowing exactly how many were built. For me it is one very rare bike.

Best

Moritz


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't recall anyone in todays posts saying that the Breezer bikes were any less significant than others. 
Charlie's bikes were absolute cutting edge. They set the standard for what would later become the mountain bike of the 90's and beyond. The Breezer 1's were "just" a modern interpretation of the bikes you guys were bombing at the time. Obviously they had a massive impact on the sport and yes they evolved. It's undeniable and no one here will argue that but to say CC's bikes were followers is just ludicrous. And no I wasn't there, don't know Charlie, don't know you and in this argument it doesn't matter.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

It sure is all subjective, hard to give a quintessential winner, but for my opinion and for what his style of bicycle meant to the way I ride and what I ride geographically, the CCPROTO gets my vote. Cross country lightweight off road exploration.

Charlie Cunningham is also a friend of mine, he and his work means a lot to me.

That being said, Joe Breeze and what he did for mountian biking is magnanimous. His blue breezer series one I'm the smithsonian are ultra rare and important. 

But again, emotion and opinion just get in the way for me.

I'd take all of them, this much I know for sure


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm having a rare sandwich that I had made for myself. One of one. And has rare roast beef in it which really makes it double rare.

Nobody here has a Horny Toad. That is my pick. I changed my mind from the Apex.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mauricer said:


> How about a Merlin Elevator? Yes i got one and would love it even if it wasn't rare. It doesn't compare to the superrare Cunningham or Potts but somehow the story about the little production numbers has given it some exclusivity ...... despite knowing exactly how many were built. For me it is one very rare bike.


Rare in my book. Cool bikes and not too many out there.



cursivearmy said:


> Charlie Cunningham is also a friend of mine.


Easy there name dropper!


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

I was trying to be transparent and show my bias.

If I were trying to drop names id say that Eric Rumpf and myself shared a wonderful ride together on repack, a couple years ago. That would really get the people going.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cursivearmy said:


> I was trying to be transparent and show my bias.
> 
> If I were trying to drop names id say that Eric Rumpf and myself shared a wonderful ride together on repack, a couple years ago. That would really get the people going.


Ya it would! And we did. And I did it on a Cunningham.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

almtbwu said:


> That looks like an Amp Research B3 frame with an F4 BLT fork. I have the exact same fork now looking for some spare parts for it but there were quite a few companies copying the design of the frame. Titus had a Ti front end version of the same frame if I recall correctly.


The Dagger had a longer top tube, and steeper head tube, with more stand over height, than the Amp. I really loved that F4 fork, Still have a rebuild kit some where....which was a pita. I may get a Kilo fork at some point...just like the movement of those forks....


----------



## almtbwu (Jun 7, 2005)

*Amp F4 BLT*

I still have an Amp F4 BLT. If you ever find the rebuild kit and want to sell it, PM me because I'd definitely be interested. I've always liked the F4 fork and want to rebuild mine as mine is rusted in some spots and could use a bit of work.



ladljon said:


> The Dagger had a longer top tube, and steeper head tube, with more stand over height, than the Amp. I really loved that F4 fork, Still have a rebuild kit some where....which was a pita. I may get a Kilo fork at some point...just like the movement of those forks....


----------



## Rahbari (Feb 21, 2012)

As a GT fan I nominate the 1989 GT Xizang in fillet brazed steel. It appeared in the 1989 catalogue (with Suntour/Browning BEAST) and a small handful were made. I have seen only two of them so far; one of them was given as a replacement by GT for another broken frame.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I vote for this one 



Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Ya it would! And we did. And I did it on a Cunningham.


Oh ya, I saw your bloody aftermath


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Oh ya, I saw your bloody aftermath




If only I was on a Breezer Series I going down Repack. Of course, then I wouldn't have been able to do the other 90% of the ride.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> If only I was on a Breezer Series I going down Repack.


You *must* be able to borrow one from someone. 
Shouldn't be that hard to make another, proper run.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> You *must* be able to borrow one from someone.
> Shouldn't be that hard to make another, proper run.


That would be a pretty cool experience...asking a lot to do that...but cool.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

gm1230126 shat himself when I picked up a bi-metal Xizang that had never had a leg thrown over it.


----------



## RFAK (Dec 9, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> I'm having a rare sandwich that I had made for myself. One of one. And has rare roast beef in it which really makes it double rare.
> 
> Nobody here has a Horny Toad. That is my pick. I changed my mind from the Apex.


actually I happen to have a horny toad.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

RFAK said:


> actually I happen to have a horny toad.


You better post a full pic soon....if you know what's good for you 

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RFAK said:


> actually I happen to have a horny toad.


I happen to be looking for one!

Post a full pic.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

RFAK said:


> actually I happen to have a horny toad.


Countdown to full PM box.......3, 2, 1

Steve


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd like to see a Ti Slingshot again some day.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

993rs said:


> I'd like to see a Ti Slingshot again some day.


Easy, just stop by the Wild Rose in SLC.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Because they look better.

Aluminum is a **** material to build a frame. Absolute ****.

But it's cheap so here we are in chinese bike land.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

THE ARS said:


> But it's cheap so here we are in chinese bike land.


The Chinese have moved onto carbon now.

Aluminum (or aluminium to those in the rest of the world) is becoming a material used only by boutique manufacturers.*

Grumps

*no, I'm not serious but time will tell


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

kb11 said:


> Hummmm, wonder where Lance's TDF bikes are? I cant even imagin what his stage winning Alp Duez bike would be worth.


Carbon is all mass produced and particularly unspecial. Get one on ebay and you are pretty close. Your other ideas are good ones. Some of the one-off Yetis would be neat.


----------



## RFAK (Dec 9, 2011)

here's another picture of the horny toad at toxik harald's show and shine. that's rod Kirkham posing with. rod is mr. toad, the man behind offroad toad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

*1939 Schwinn Cycleplane*

Not a true mountain bike by our standards, but when the Spring Fork was introduced in 1939 I bet every boy that had one hit some trails.

Mendon, your into the even older stuff, is there a suspension fork that pre-dates this?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Little bit of trivia, it says, "Arnold, Schwinn & Co." Ignaz Schwinn and Adolph Arnold partnered together in 1895. By 1908, Arnold departed from the biz but it remained the Arnold Schwinn Co. until 1967.

Just finished a book called, No Hands, about Schwinn, from start to finish (that's both how much of the book was read as well as what the book covered of Schwinn).


----------



## Davichin (May 1, 2014)

I would say something like the Breezer kite could fit the original question:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1989-breezer-kite-bike-info-602354.html

But, being from Spain, I will add something different from my country which is some kind of "unicorn", and I would love to think someone here owns it:

1992 JJ Cobas Monocoque, by the late Antonio Cobas:

Soup :: Framing the Future: The Legacy of Antonio Cobas
Antonio Cobas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It featured a headset tube suspension that could be dial from the stem cap... like Cannondales but years before.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,
Paletou from 1992 ( only 50 Frame)

philippe


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump 





Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

You're a troublemaker, ECS


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> You're a troublemaker, ECS


You know me too well Doc. 

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Old ass thread!


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

*Anyone else have one of these?*

I bought this from a forum member. From what I could find out it was one of around 20 built by Dennis Bushnell for R&E cycles ordered by Sidetrak. Not a lot of concrete info beyond that. Anyone else own or owned one?


----------



## Rob L (Aug 8, 2005)

Kind of rare!


----------



## rfieldbuilds (6 mo ago)

scooterendo said:


> *Old Ritchey*
> 
> I think the most rare bike out there...somewhere, is the bike that Craig Mitchell made for Charlie Kelly back in '76-'77? It is thought to be the first custom-built off-road frame to be commissioned by anyone . Charlie didn't care for the way it handled down Repack (twitchy geometry?), so he got rid of the frame and went back to the Schwinn Excelsior-syle klunkerz of the day. With a hankering for a new frame, Charlie got J.B. to build him one from good tubing. That frame ended up being Breezer #2, as Joe kept Breezer #1 for himself. Charlie's Breezer #2 currently hangs at the HOF in C.B. . The "Mitchell" frame disappeared into cycling legend. Craig passed away around 10 years ago and the frames whereabouts have become a subject of great speculation. That frame really is the #1 MTB in the world. It's last known whereabouts was, supposedly, somewhere in Australia. So it is was Charlie Kelly that had 2 of the first 3 custom mountain bikes ever. Hmmm...ya think SeeKay had the passion? C.M. RIP.
> 
> I dunno if this really counts, but I've got a 80-81 "22 Ritchey that's really gooey with the fillet-brazing with all the old stuff...T/A crank, Brooks Saddle, Huret DuoPar der., Suntour Mighties, Mafac canti's etc. The thing that makes it really cool is that it's signed by Gary Fisher, Charlie Kelly, Tom Ritchey, and John Finley Scott...basically everyone who made the bike happen. It's in boxes now, but I really need to build it back up. It means even more to me with John Finley Scott's tragic recent passing (murder). He's the guy that put up the dough for Gary and Charlie's company, MountainBikes and one of America's greatest advocates for cycling. J.F.S. RIP.


Scooterendo, 
Nailed it! I am fixated on Craig Mitchell for some reason. I have much of his old paperwork with the goal of having it digitally scanned and saved to MBHOF. I know they are working on findraising and such to get more space to display more than is presently out there. For sure that Craig Mitchell bike has got to be the el numero uno missing piece in the puzzle that is the history of mountain biking. I did offer on loan one of Craig's sofaCycles


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Thred from the ded.

Best Euphoria. I have one. Jim Best has one. The other 3 are in the wind.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 1998532


Tomac´s personal race bike?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Tomac´s personal race bike?


One of them …
But it is unique in and of itself


----------

